# I got 2 girls' numbers the same night



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Good stuff brother.
I knew you'd get dem women rolling your way with the coke moustache


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Good stuff brother.
> I knew you'd get dem women rolling your way with the coke moustache


lmao thanks man.

http://images2.fanpop.com/images/ph...-gif-arrested-development-3695371-300-169.gif


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/toptumbles/16263344282/4/tumblr_ly6gzwPFXH1qfjjgl


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I feel sick. Why didn't I just go for the kiss!?


----------



## smt074 (Dec 16, 2011)

The Professor said:


> I feel sick. Why didn't I just go for the kiss!?


Trust me man- don't pain yourself over it as that is completely unproductive. Just remember that for the next time and go for it.

Plus you may still get another chance.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I almost misread your title. I almost thought you said something else. :um


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Fricken titti caca ****. Now I don't have a chance with you. PENIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSS.
blublublulrbrllrrrrrrrr


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I almost misread your title. I almost thought you said something else. :um


Cups and whatnot. :cup


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

R91 said:


> Don't worry about not going for the kiss, I am sure you will get another chance. Are you going to call any of the girls?


(sorry for the long post; I like to hear myself talk )Idk probably not. The 2nd one was very random and much more spontaneous. I was at my friends' party for like the whole night and I was spending time with that girl on and off. I flirted so well at first because I convinced her I was a mind reader but the more time I spent with her the more my SA and lack of leadership started to show. I was told this girl wasn't very promiscuous or whatever you want to call it, but she dates a lot. So I ended up just asking for her number and at that point she didn't seem too thrilled to give it to me... she wanted to enter it into my phone herself if that means anything??

After that I went back to my place and decided to go into my neighbors house bc he is always having small parties with dancing and stuff. There were like like 3 or 4 guys and 7 girls... a lot of the girls were dancing together and they finally convinced me to dance too (I _was_ kind of drunk). Then after dancing with this one girl for a couple minutes and getting close, that's when the possible kiss attempt happened. My question for both of you is, is it really that common to kiss someone who you have only known for like 5 minutes!? I definitely would have been embarrassed if I misinterpreted her lean-in and tried to kiss her and she said "what are you doing!? I just met you!"

Anyways, she had to go back to her building bc it was probably after 3:00 AM. She said "Will I ever see you again?" and then that's when I asked for her number. I offered to walk her and her friends back but it's like a 20 minute walk so she refused. I'm so dumb though I forgot I had my car I could have just driven them :doh



smt074 said:


> Trust me man- don't pain yourself over it as that is completely unproductive. Just remember that for the next time and go for it.
> 
> Plus you may still get another chance.


thanks. Question ^


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

R91 said:


> Don't worry about not going for the kiss, I am sure you will get another chance. Are you going to call any of the girls?





Lisa said:


> Congrats!


Thanks. I feel this sickness in the pit of my stomach... knowing nothing will ever come out of this and I was SOOO close.


----------



## ILuvAnnPerkins (Oct 7, 2011)

Well I think you have to look at the positive here in that you got 2 girls' numbers. No doubt you'll be able to capitalize on those chance in the future. I know I'm afraid to even speak to women, let alone 2 numbers in one night. Good Job and remember you gotta crawl before you can walk.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think you did really well! Two numbers in one night is definitely something not a lot of guys get to do. Plus, if the girl who wanted to kiss you was drunk, she might be regretting leaning in, fearing what you think of her. You never know. Just think about how next time you'll do better!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> I think you did really well! Two numbers in one night is definitely something not a lot of guys get to do. Plus, if the girl who wanted to kiss you was drunk, *she might be regretting leaning in, fearing what you think of her*. You never know. Just think about how next time you'll do better!


Thanks. I guess that could be true, but she was being pretty aggressive up to that point. It's too bad if that was the case bc I would have loved to kiss her; she was so pretty. I might help me if I knew how to kiss in the first place... how do you!? :teeth


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The Professor said:


> Thanks. I guess that could be true, but she was being pretty aggressive up to that point. It's too bad if that was the case bc I would have loved to kiss her; she was so pretty. I might help me if I knew how to kiss in the first place... *how do you!?* :teeth


Ha, I can't help you here, I have no idea.

But I really wouldn't regret it if I were you. To me, that is a very quick time to kiss someone, and if you weren't comfortable with it, then you were right to reject it. Maybe next time you'll be ready.


----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Professor said:


> My question for both of you is, is it really that common to kiss someone who you have only known for like 5 minutes!? I definitely would have been embarrassed if I misinterpreted her lean-in and tried to kiss her and she said "what are you doing!? I just met you!"
> 
> Anyways, she had to go back to her building bc it was probably after 3:00 AM. She said "Will I ever see you again?" and then that's when I asked for her number. I offered to walk her and her friends back but it's like a 20 minute walk so she refused. I'm so dumb though I forgot I had my car I could have just driven them ^


It's not uncommon but I think most women just do that when they are completely wasted. So I think it's good that you didn't go in for the kiss because usually if I hook up with someone when I am wasted I don't expect to see them again. If you want a relationship then you did the right thing!

I think with her putting her number in your phone, isn't something to worry about. Maybe she thought you weren't going to call her or something, or you would misspell her name... there are a thousand reasons so don't worry about that.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I would say to not let it bother you so much and just make a call


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> Ha, I can't help you here, I have no idea.
> 
> But I really wouldn't regret it if I were you. To me, that is a very quick time to kiss someone, and if you weren't comfortable with it, then you were right to reject it. Maybe next time you'll be ready.


I would have been completely comfortable!... if only I knew that she wanted it too (and knowing how to kiss probably would have helped a little too)



R91 said:


> It's not uncommon but I think most women just do that when they are completely wasted. So I think it's good that you didn't go in for the kiss because usually if I hook up with someone when I am wasted I don't expect to see them again. If you want a relationship then you did the right thing!
> 
> I think with her putting her number in your phone, isn't something to worry about. Maybe she thought you weren't going to call her or something, or you would misspell her name... there are a thousand reasons so don't worry about that.


I would be fine with it only being that one time thing. I don't think I would be able to have a relationship with an outgoing person with my current state of SA anyway. She did ask if she will ever see me again though... which was nice to hear but she was probably just drunk. I don't think you can really take what people say seriously friday and saturday nights when they are drinking.

Thank you both for your thoughts!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

It's like that temptation story from the bible. I forget but it's something along the lines of people reaching for an apple and every time they reach for it it gets farther away.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I thought you could read lips....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

rdrr said:


> I thought you could read lips....


yeah, so?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Score! That's more numbers than I get in a year. lol


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Props man! Focus on the positives!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

This has happened to me a couple of times (getting 2 numbers in the same night). And the strange thing is, it's usually on nights where it doesn't initially feel like much is going on then.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> This has happened to me a couple of times (getting 2 numbers in the same night). And the strange thing is, it's usually on nights where it doesn't initially feel like much is going on then.


exactly. did u read how got the second one? I was going back to my apartment afer being at my friends party all night, and I just decided to walk into my next door neighbors apartment/condo and that's when I met that beautiful girl. Should I text her this weekend or just wait for her to? She did say "will I ever see you again?"


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The Professor said:


> exactly. did u read how got the second one? I was going back to my apartment afer being at my friends party all night, and I just decided to walk into my next door neighbors apartment/condo and that's when I met that beautiful girl. Should I text her this weekend or just wait for her to? She did say* "will I ever see you again?"*


I'd say that's as good an invitation as any.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> I'd say that's as good an invitation as any.


lol at how I overanalyze the crap out of this... (not funny though it's sick). My question to that is: she likely had been drinking that night and was drunk when she said though, so did she really mean it? She had to have had female beer goggles on, because no girl that pretty has ever been so flirtatious with me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The Professor said:


> lol at how I overanalyze the crap out of this... (not funny though it's sick). My question to that is: she likely had been drinking that night and was drunk when she said though, so did she really mean it? She had to have had female beer goggles on, because no girl that pretty has ever been so flirtatious with me.


Text her and find out. Worst case scenerio, she doesn't want to pursue anything and doesn't respond to your texts. It happens to plenty of guys (it really does). Would that really be so bad?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> Text her and find out. Worst case scenerio, she doesn't want to pursue anything and doesn't respond to your texts. It happens to plenty of guys (it really does). Would that really be so bad?


It would be bad... but I guess I have to do it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, what would be so bad about it if she didn't text you back?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> Well, what would be so bad about it if she didn't text you back?


I would hate myself so much for not taking advantage when she wanted to


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The Professor said:


> I would hate myself so much for not taking advantage when she wanted to


Do you think she's still hung up on this? Maybe she is, but more likely, and it's harsh to say, but she probably isn't. You may not believe it, but you are going to meet more girls and have more opportunities, and now you know what to look out for for next time in order to make a move.

Honestly, if I were you, I'd be proud of myself for putting myself out of my comfort zone and going to two parties, dancing with a girl, and having the courage to ask for her number.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> Do you think she's still hung up on this? Maybe she is, but more likely, and it's harsh to say, but she probably isn't. You may not believe it, but you are going to meet more girls and have more opportunities, and now you know what to look out for for next time in order to make a move.
> 
> Honestly, if I were you, I'd be proud of myself for putting myself out of my comfort zone and going to two parties, dancing with a girl, and having the courage to ask for her number.


I want _this_ girl though. It seemed like we had something special... lol in those 10 minutes I've know her. You don't think I should text her?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The Professor said:


> I want _this_ girl though. It seemed like we had something special... lol in those 10 minutes I've know her. You don't think I should text her?


I think you should text her if you liked her, but I'm just thinking that you won't be able to accept it if she doesn't respond (which I'm not saying will happen, I'm just saying it's a possibility).


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

alright I'm finally texting this girl tonight. It's gonna be a major embarrassment/disappointment for me but I just have to do it. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Just ask if she wants to hang out this weekend. You'll do fine! Don't overthink it, that's the worst thing you can do.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> Just ask if she wants to hang out this weekend. You'll do fine! Don't overthink it, that's the worst thing you can do.


lol. would it be better to say "what are you doing tonight?" or "do you want to do something tonight?"

btw... I'm way past over thinking it haha


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Omfg, u craaaaaazy.


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol nice man, where did you meet these girls? a club?


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> This has happened to me a couple of times (getting 2 numbers in the same night). And the strange thing is, it's usually on nights where it doesn't initially feel like much is going on then.


Yeah, funny how that is, because on the nights where you expect things to happen, most of the time they don't. Things happen when you least expect them to!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

At this point, all I'll say is good luck, Tony Montana!



Rick189 said:


> Yeah, funny how that is, because on the nights where you expect things to happen, most of the time they don't. Things happen when you least expect them to!


Oh, definitely. I'm rarely if ever a spontaneous person. But usually the fun times I've had mostly came up out of spontaneous instances. Lowering my expectations is tough to do, but would probably turn out better for me (or us). I was addressing mindfulness earlier and I think that would apply here as well. Just focusing on the exact moment.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Rick189 said:


> Yeah, funny how that is, because on the nights where you expect things to happen, most of the time they don't. Things happen when you least expect them to!


things bout to happen tonight


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

The world is yours


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

^ Yep, Motorhead said it best. Words to live by.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> ^ Yep, Motorhead said it best. Words to live by.


Motor head? D=
I think you mean motorMOUTH


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> Motor head? D=
> I think you mean motorMOUTH


Whichever...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

too bad nothing happened and this girl responded once and that was it. I took my friends advice I should have just said WHAT I WANTED TO SAY! F***. I guess I'll be straight with her tomorrow and see what happens. I'll tell her I'm shy and I never had a girlfriend but I really like her.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

^thoughts?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> Omfg, u craaaaaazy.


yeah well apparently whatever i said was wrong


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

First off, damn dude good job! Mad props. It's been a long while since I had a good night like yours, pretty inspiring, wanna get out there and have this happen!

And don't stress about the girls, check it out, they're diggin ya, yea it was Fri or Sat, so what, it wasn't like they were wasted right? She totally meant she wants to see you again, so what'd u txt her?? Meet up and just have fun, don't focus on nothing :boogie


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The Professor said:


> ^thoughts?


Personally, I think that you should definitely say you're shy and that you really like her, since most girls would find it endearing. But I don't recommend saying that you've never had a girlfriend. To her, you would be jumping ahead of yourself, you know what I mean? Maybe if you do go on a few dates you can say it, but I don't recommend starting off with it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The Professor said:


> too bad nothing happened and this girl responded once and that was it. I took my friends advice I should have just said WHAT I WANTED TO SAY! F***. I guess I'll be straight with her tomorrow and see what happens. _*I'll tell her I'm shy and I never had a girlfriend but I really like her.*_


Try and break it into more than one sentence, and ixnay on the girlfrienday imo. For a while at least.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

just close this thread. it doesnt mean anything


----------

